# My New Girl "Mitzee"



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

This is my New Lady that we got earlier this week we assume shes a she we hope lol or we will have 3 souped up males bickering lol

gave her a bath yesterday as her tail was dirty and it had poop on it 
her tail has barring and her volcabulary tends to be 3 noises at the sec so fingers crossed girl


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

She's so cute, how old is she?


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

What a darling  !!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Such a beauty!


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

tasheanne said:


> She's so cute, how old is she?


About 12 months although I think younger 😊


Thanks everyone ☺


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Stunning beauty!


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Pretty bird


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

She's pretty that's for sure.


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

She's just gorgeous


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Mitzee*

Mitzee is beautiful! Best wishes on your new addition!


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

What a beauty! :blush:


----------

